

Easy-to-add instrumentation of Java apps for online monitoring. - pifantastic
http://bazaarvoice.github.com/snitch/

======
ltcoleman
I'm very impressed with the ease of integration. I'm highly considering this
for some smaller ancillary projects.

------
dhaivatpandya
Design is nice, idea seems cool.

